# Black wheels - turn on or turn off?



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

I know which camp I'm in....absolutely love 'em.



























































































This is the closest I could get to a before and after, slightly different angles, changes the look of the car completely:

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

not a big lover of black sorry. 
but i do like gun metal against a white body


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Didn't vote cause you didn't include a 'hate them' vote in the poll.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes I love love them.. but only on non black cars. Just don't seem to go well with a black car. Yellow car and black wheels were just made for each other.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

You can't get to see the design of the wheel with black. I went gun metal, which at a distance also looks very dark.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yep i love them either with a chrome lip or without. i've been on the hunt for some black csl's for mine.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Turn off, one of the worst things you can do to any car. They never look good.


----------



## BigErn (Jul 11, 2009)

Nooooo, black wheels are hideous IMO. Dark wheels are fine but a dressed tyre should ALWAYS look darker than the wheel its on.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Totally depends on the car and the colour.

Not a fan of them on the above cars.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

lee. said:


> Didn't vote cause you didn't include a 'hate them' vote in the poll.


+1 flippin horrible things, either look like they need cleaning or they look like courtesy cars that have had the trims removed.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

i'd hate to think what you guys think of white wheels then! :lol:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it depends on the colour of the car but generally i love em both in satin and gloss :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Got to be Satin for me and preferably on a white car............


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Saw a black S63 today with black wheels and gloss black calipers....

Looked fan-fapping-tastic to me :thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry guys, just don't like black wheels at all on any colour car. They seem to blend in with the tyre losing all definition of the wheel itself. Love the alloy look and even white on some cars. Depends on type and colour of car.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Turn On if fitted to the right coloured car/model only.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, only works on certain cars for me too...

And none of them are 1 litre chav mobiles....

:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends on the car, colour of the car and style of the wheel.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

hey look good on the Porsche's above, jap cars and any car that is track orientated.

They look gorgeous on my silver R32 GTR. A great contrast of light and dark. They're never going to look good on a Mondeo say, or an Astra. Normal every day cars, but on full on performance cars, they look amazing.

I can see the point where sometimes they look darker than the tyre itself, and mine do when i dont treat tha tyres, but when i get round to doing them, it looks gorgeous george!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I only really like black wheels if the tires have been dressed, and they usually look miles better if they have a coloured 'lip' around them.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have had a set of style 5 BBS's for a few years that ive been trying to finish and hopefully this week the centres will be back...opted for gloss black powder coating whilst leaving the rims naked (polished) and instead of them going back on my 525i sport (e34) they are going on my 328i coupe (e36)

Like has been said the colour depends on the car as to whether it will suit or not


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

dean j said:


>


Precisley what I'm talking about. Looks like there's a big hole where a wheel should be.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Voted for 'turn on'

However they don't suit all colours of car & they have to be gloss black not matt/satin black IMO:thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Precisley what I'm talking about. Looks like there's a big hole where a wheel should be.


My mate Mr T said you a crazy fooooo!!! 

Maybe shouldn't have went for the arty picture! lol
that picture just highlights the fact i need bigger brakes!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Satin Black for me :thumb: - I have since painted the disc centers Satin Black which makes them look even better.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats a better example. Track orientated car!

Looks lovely mate.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm a fan


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Must confess I don't like them. Having said that, I don't even like any sort of intricate or fancy wheels, just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i voted for 'Turn On' but i might be biased 



















sorry any excuse to post some pics up 

Daniel


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Generally i'm not a fan, but most of the examples above look good. Depends on car and colour.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Black wheels the gf has it on her TT and seally suits it well


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Autowerks said:


> i'd hate to think what you guys think of white wheels then! :lol:


No I actually don't mind them on some cars,the main reason I like white and not black is because white wheels still look like alloy wheels where as black ones either look like steelies or just big holes. Few Milano red CTR's round here with white rims and they look fantastic. I can honestly say I have never seen a car on black rims that looked right, unfortunately including all the ones in this thread (sorry guys).


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I love 'em, (again I'm biased)


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

TeZ said:


>


:argie:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed - http://www.fastmotoring.com/page/Gallery.aspx?albumid=5352598912129514673


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

No for me as well although on some cars (like the Porsche's in the opening post) they do not look too bad.

I also don't like black on black. I don't mind white wheels though.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

they have to have a different coloured "lip" to seperate the wheel from the tyre IMO, the porker in the first pictures looked the biz,:thumb: sorry the silver nip mobile looks, as has been pointed out like there are just two black hole's!!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i prefer dark grey to black personally. if a car with black wheels is moving it looks like it has steel wheels on it.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

love black wheels


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Colour coded lip - :argie:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

I love all the things I sell too


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i havent voted because is think it depends on the colour of the car
i have anthracite wheels against a blue body, which i think looks ace
i dont like dark wheels against a silver or red body for some reason, but against a white body, i think they look awesome 
TBH i think i prob prefer anthracite to black as well, but that wasnt the question :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I like black wheels, but only on the right colour car. And then it's whether it's gloss or matt black.

The silver and grey Porsches don't look that great tbh

White car and black wheels look absolutely stunning -the white M3 with black BBS wheels gets a big :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Taken at MINI United 09


----------



## JazzD (Jul 3, 2009)

I absolutely love black wheels on dark coloured cars!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

for me, matt black is a turn on. shiny black is a turn off


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

totally depends on the car.. ! and of course like other wheels.. you can get some ugly ones too..!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats GTi is stunning.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to say I'm a little bit partial to a nicely done black wheel -


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm starting to norice more and more of these. Normally some brazen teenager has taken a Halford can of matt black spray to his Saxo wheels.

These are becoming as played out as Lambo doors.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is a set of black rims can set off a car quite nicely. No harm doing it on the cheap if your wheels need a refurb anyway. 

I really can't see these falling into the same category as chavvy mods like lambo doors, Lexarse lights etc.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A definite yes on something like this










(See http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127129 :thumb

But they don't suit everything. Saw a black set on a yellow B7 RS4 and in my opinion, it looked yuck!


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Love black... I ticked the black wheel option when ordering my white Megane R26... Got black wing mirrors too...

Tys.


----------

